# repairing a gas log....



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

one of the logs that is...I am not sure what happened..but one of the logs is broken in two pieces...no one has a clue what happened..hmmmmm....I do wonder if it could be the same grandson who had to bite the plastic apples??? 

but is there something I can use to 'glue' it back together?...liquid nails? I don't want to cause an explosion when we fire them up for the first time this fall...


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Any way to wire it together? Or maybe a short metal rod into both of the broken ends?

Kathie


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

well I think it still might need something to 'stick' it together, though a rod in the middle would work...I am not even sure what it is made of...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Go buy a new one, be on the safe side....


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

it is unsafe to fix this sort of thing. get a replacement exactly the same as the broken one. it is not an explosion rather carbon monoxide that will be the killer.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

It's either made of a ceramic or cast iron. If ceramic, you can't reasonably fix it. If cast iron and you absolutely had to, a good welder could fix it; but it would probably cost more and certainly look worse than just buying the replacement part.

Then there's safety considerations.

Bottom line - like Fordson Major said. Get the replacement part, or have someone do it for you.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd buy a replacement piece myself, but if'n your determined to try and "repair" it you might try a product put out by Rutland called STOVO it's a premixed stove mortar. I've used it when I was putting some firebrick together.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

the" do it for you" by a trained technician is the best idea, make sure they combustion test after they put the new parts in and make sure you have a working CO detector!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

the company is out of business...the one that made the set....the unit works fine, just the bottom log is broken in two...it is made of some kind of fiber..not ceramic or cast iron...I am still looking online to see if there are replacement logs..but so far I can't even find a model number on the unit...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Why would a broken fake log make any difference in the amount of carbon monoxide?
The fake log is only for looks and has nothing to do with the burner.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

pancho said:


> Why would a broken fake log make any difference in the amount of carbon monoxide?
> The fake log is only for looks and has nothing to do with the burner.


what do you back up your claim with pancho? i am a licensed gas tech with combustion testing equipment. have tested out some bad numbers in just such a case.i will not bet my license or the lives of the people i am helping on not installing the right parts or making a repair on an appliance that is not to spec. 


if you can find some model numbers then you may be able to replace the log. some times model lines are taken over by a different company and rebranded. other wise you may have to search for a good used or a new appliance.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fordson major said:


> what do you back up your claim with pancho? i am a licensed gas tech with combustion testing equipment. have tested out some bad numbers in just such a case.i will not bet my license or the lives of the people i am helping on not installing the right parts or making a repair on an appliance that is not to spec.
> 
> 
> if you can find some model numbers then you may be able to replace the log. some times model lines are taken over by a different company and rebranded. other wise you may have to search for a good used or a new appliance.


The log is a fake. The thing will continue to burn just the same without that fake log or any fake logs at all.
No, you will not let any chance of making a buck stop you from helping another person.
No one is asking you to replace anything.

The burner is located under the fake logs. The only reason there is any fake logs in the first place is to make it look more like a real fire. They have absolutely nothing to with how the burner works.

I think you need to do a little more studying. Sounds like you put more importance on making a buck than in helping people.


----------



## etownster (Nov 13, 2020)

fordson major said:


> what do you back up your claim with pancho? i am a licensed gas tech with combustion testing equipment. have tested out some bad numbers in just such a case.i will not bet my license or the lives of the people i am helping on not installing the right parts or making a repair on an appliance that is not to spec.
> 
> 
> if you can find some model numbers then you may be able to replace the log. some times model lines are taken over by a different company and rebranded. other wise you may have to search for a good used or a new appliance.


What a bunch of rubbish.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Zombie thread. It’s 8 years old.


----------

